# Bench Shirts



## Assassin32 (Jun 23, 2013)

A few weeks back I tweeked my upper peck/front of shoulder benching 405. Nothing serious just a little sore, but I haven't been able to do chest the last couple weeks. So I was talkin to my buddy(who's a big, strong mofo) and he suggested wearing a Inzer Standard Blast bench shirt on heavy days. Anybody got experience with 1 of these? Would it help prevent injuries? I checked it out and it's only like $44. Thoughts? I know nothing about bench shirts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2013)

Benching in a shirt is not like benching raw. You should start by using a slingshot first IMO.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 23, 2013)

POB, So I was under the impression from my buddy that the Standard Blast was more like a really tight compression shirt as opposed to a actual bench shirt. Is he wrong? I don't want something that takes like 5 people too help you get it on. Thanks for the help dude.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> POB, So I was under the impression from my buddy that the Standard Blast was more like a really tight compression shirt as opposed to a actual bench shirt. Is he wrong? I don't want something that takes like 5 people too help you get it on. Thanks for the help dude.




Yeah its like their Power Pants that I have. Good support and compression, slight pop but not nearly as tight as briefs. Good for giving my hips a break. Anyway, I'm suggesting the slingshot or one of the variations like the titan super-ram or metal catapult. They're all pretty good. And they slip right on and off.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah its like their Power Pants that I have. Good support and compression, slight pop but not nearly as tight as briefs. Good for giving my hips a break. Anyway, I'm suggesting the slingshot or one of the variations like the titan super-ram or metal catapult. They're all pretty good. And they slip right on and off.


Cool, thanks for the help. I think I'm gonna try the original slingshot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Cool, thanks for the help. I think I'm gonna try the original slingshot.



I love mine.  Just make sure you work a pause in with it.


----------

